# Enorme FPS Probleme SWTOR



## o2r_raptor (28. September 2014)

Hi 

hab mir mal wieder SWTOR runtergeladen.

Jetzt hab ich etwas FPS Probleme... ich komme im Startgebiet auf lächerliche 40 FPS wenn alles auf niedrig ist Oo auf hoch wie mir das Spiel vorschlägt hab ich lächerlich 25-30 fps.

hatte das spiel schon mal auf meinem alten rechner mit hd 6870 und da lief es deutlich besser... bei meinem system müssten doch da locker 50 fps rausspringen auch wenn die engine ******* sein soll....

kann mir jem helfen?

Grüße


----------



## addicTix (28. September 2014)

Also die Probleme hast du erst, seit du deine 280x hast oder wie meinst du das ? 
Hast du die 280x erst vor kurzem bekommen ?


----------



## o2r_raptor (29. September 2014)

Hi naja ich hab das Spiel halt jetzt wieder ausgegraben und soweit ich weiß lief es vorher auf meiner 6870 aber was ich damals für einstellungen hatte keinen plan.

die hab ich jetzt schon länger. an der sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen funktioniert ja in allen anderen spielen einwandfrei.

aber nur 20 fps ist ja schlimm bringt vllt eine neuinstallation was?


----------



## rhalin (29. September 2014)

Im Fenster und Vollbild gleich schlechte FPS? 
Ich habe eigentlich nur Probleme mit dem Vsync und daher die FPS auf 59 begrenzt per Afterburner.
Ansonsten läuft es flüssig auf meiner 7950.


----------



## o2r_raptor (29. September 2014)

ja leider das selbe hab irgendwo was gefunden das es wohl qan der karte liegt... sehr blöd...


----------



## o2r_raptor (2. Oktober 2014)

Habs wohl gelöst hab jetzt mal vista als kompatibilität ausgewählt und jetzt hab ich 70+ fps auf hoch


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Oktober 2014)

o2r_raptor schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> hab mir mal wieder SWTOR runtergeladen.
> 
> Jetzt hab ich etwas FPS Probleme... ich komme im Startgebiet auf lächerliche 40 FPS wenn alles auf niedrig ist Oo auf hoch wie mir das Spiel vorschlägt hab ich lächerlich 25-30 fps.


 Also erst mal find ich deine Lächerliche Art dich zu Artikulieren einfach mal völlig lächerlich. Das ist an Lächerlickeit kaum zu überbieten.
Also einfach mal den Ball flach halten und nicht gleich so rum flamen, OK?!


Zweitens reden wir hier von einem MMO, das schon 'nen bisserl älter ist und durchaus einige Probleme mit diversen Dingen hat.

Was du machen könntest, wär z.B. Gras und Baum Qualität zu reduzieren oder aber die Anzahl an Sichtbaren Charakteren.

Aber das wäre ja allzu lächerlich, das geht ja gar nicht, lächerlicherweise...


----------



## o2r_raptor (2. Oktober 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Also erst mal find ich deine Lächerliche Art dich zu Artikulieren einfach mal völlig lächerlich. Das ist an Lächerlickeit kaum zu überbieten.
> Also einfach mal den Ball flach halten und nicht gleich so rum flamen, OK?!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke hat mir bei der Bewältigung meines Problems sehr geholfen! XD

Generell scheinen einige mit selben Kartentyp diese Probleme zu haben. Wie gesagt Komp auf Vista umstellen hat geholfen.

Danke an alle die versucht haben mir zu helfen!

Grüße


----------

